# Millings vs HMA



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll be building a new hay barn in the coming months, and was pondering flooring options - my current barn is hotmix (paved) asphalt, which I loved everything but the cost of putting it in (I'm sure Larry knows my pain here), and was curious if anyone had used a good bed of rolled millings (mixed grade to let it all lock in) to obtain a similar result at a fraction of the cost?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have on a drive way that's about 1400' long. You will need to still prepare a good base, which I didn't 
And figure on 3-4" of crushed millings. I should've been better about removing the larger chunks as they prove problematic when going back with the blade in the future. I believe you could spray some diesel fuel on top if it was hot weather and get it to "set" a lot faster but it probably has a lot to do with your particular grade of millings, tar content etc. it has held up purty well for 10 yrs....I have a couple of places that I didn't get a good base down that has pestered me, but the cost was right.....they're kinda proud of that stuff nowadays or so I'm told......


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm afraid you wouldn't have the moisture bearer, with millings. Local Scout ranch, put down driveway mat, then plastic, the millings. Bales are pulling moisture from somewhere, on the bottom. They put all that material on top of a couple of feet of bank-run sand even. Location has good drainage (slopes away from building). BTW, the whole scout ranch sits on a gravel pile, hence why it's a scout ranch and not farmed much.

It's working OK with RB, but not SS bales (could be space between RB allow some moisture to escape?).

Did millings cut plastic bearer? Is an unknown.

Being you need a good base under the asphalt, you could try millings, then put several good thick coats of blacktop sealer or even better hot tar, to create a moisture block? IDK.

My understanding is asphalt (tar), is the key, it's what they put on concrete basement walls here in Michigan to stop/reduce water migration through basement walls. In my experience moisture wicks through concrete and I have some SS bales to prove it in MY area.

YMMV

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, the more I look at it, the more it looks like it'll be more hotmix, which is great, but basically doubles the cost of the barn.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Why not use pallets (or lumber) on top of the millings? Thats the way we roll.....on dirt floors . We do have copious amounts of hay on the floor as well....but very little spoilage. I would love to put some in my barn to eliminate the dust, but I would probably still put down the pallets for airflow. I've had the same results as Larry with concrete....moisture barrier or not.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Why not use pallets (or lumber) on top of the millings? Thats the way we roll.....on dirt floors.


Ditto.

I buy the re-cycled plastic 43" square pallets for about $4 each plus about $1 each to go get them and use 4 for a 6'x8' grab of hay......and they are light as a feather. grab one with each hand and lay down. The very first year your savings in lost or discounted bales just about pays for all of them. Easy to stack 20 or so high when taking them up.

Regards, Mike


----------

